# I need some advice!



## sneal10 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well,

It looks like I am going to out grow my WSM 22 in a big way soon as i will have an opportunity to provide my cooking to several local meat n threes.  I need a much much larger smoker but really love my ability to put something in my WSM and forget about it because of the ability to control the temp.

So, what smoker out there can handle a bunch of meat and provide excellent temp control.

thanks,

Scott Neal


----------



## placebo (Aug 18, 2010)

Depending on your budget a Lang would be a good choice.

http://www.pigroast.com/


----------



## corn cob (Aug 18, 2010)

If you're serious about getting into the business...Start with the Southern Pride Line or the Cook Shack Commercial cookers  ~~~ Consistency in product is key!

Have Fun


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2010)

Temp control is pretty easy on many of the wood fired smokers like a Lang. What you may find very different is the amount of tending something like a Lang takes as compared to your WSM. I have a Lang and I really like it but it requires much more attention than my GOSM.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 18, 2010)

I know of a guy in my area that has 4 22.5" WSM's. He can cook a ton of ribs, butts, briskets, ect. all at once. Best of all he has the option to fire up as many as he needs, sometimes only needs 2, other times all 4.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

So can you explain in more detail what your goal is and how much you need to smoke


----------



## sneal10 (Aug 19, 2010)

It looks like I will have a contract with several meat n three's in the area to provide butts, ribs, and brisket.  On my 22' WSM, I can fit 6 butts or 12 slabs of ribs, or 4 briskets at one time.  But as many of you know, the beauty is that I can get the grill to temp and then I'm basically done except for checking in occasionally.  Of course the brisket I like to mop once an hour but other than that, the WSM is fantastic at temp control.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 19, 2010)

Like I said... nice part about using mutliple WSM's is you can pick how much capacity you need on any given day, you can only use the fuel to fire the space you are actually using, ..... and you still get the set-it-and-forget-it convenience that makes the WSM so wonderfull. And I don't care who you are.... 48 slabs of ribs in one go would be a hell of a lot of ribs.... lol....


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2010)

Sneal10,

I like the multiple smokers idea too, and light up as many as you need, different temps in each if needed, but it's for you to decide.

Whatever you decide, best of luck to you, and keep us posted.

Also, if you get a chance, you left some unanswered questions on this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95592/my-first-attempt-at-smokin-a-butt#post_532805

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 19, 2010)

Now thats an easy one:

LANG

But really it is the best smoker that I have seen. I started with a gosm and then moved to a smoke vault and I'm dreaming of the Lang and it is in my furure soon I think.


----------



## kurtsara (Aug 19, 2010)

What the heck is a Meat and three?


----------



## carson627 (Aug 19, 2010)

Kurt,

Meat and 3 is short for a diner or restaurant where you get a meat and 3 sides with your meal.  They usually serve great food at very reasonable prices. 

Scott, I like the idea of multiple WSM's too.

Are any of those eatin' places in Nashville?  I'm always looking for a good place for lunch.  :)

Carson


----------



## corn cob (Aug 19, 2010)

Kurtsara said:


> What the heck is a Meat and three?


A Restaurant/Cafe/Diner/etc That offers One Meat...(usually has a choice of two or three), and a choice 3 Vegetables/Starches out of maybe 6 or 8.......Often times a roll or cornbread muffin, and a glass of tea is thrown in on the deal.....HTH

Fried Chicken ~~ Rice & Gravy, Turnip Greens, and Yellow Squash would be an example.


----------



## sneal10 (Aug 19, 2010)

Carson,

I actually live in Gallatin.  You know how it is here, there are good Meat 'n' Three's everywhere:)


----------

